# Forum Changes



## Rob Fisher (20/4/14)

Hi All Ecigssa Vapers... 




The Dream team (Administrators and Moderators) have been looking at ways to improve the forums and we will be rearranging, moving, renaming and adding a few forums over the next few days to make life easier for all. In addition we have been wanting a smilie that can be used as a "Thank You" and that will be implemented shortly...

Regards
The Dream Team

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 3


----------



## Zodiac (20/4/14)

Well done Admins & Mods, excellent job you guys are doing, much appreciated by all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/4/14)

Dream on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (20/4/14)

MOAR SMILEYS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/14)

OK there are a lot of changes made... if you find any errors please drop a link here so we can attend to it!

Many thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## devdev (21/4/14)

Ok I have finished making some tweaks to the site's interface.

Specifically the forum and sub-forum order and categories have been moved around. We think this will streamline the user experience a little more and make finding specific information much easier.

I am very excited to announce that we now have a Thank You button  - but I have not had a play with the Smileys stuff yet. That will be on the list soon.

To ensure that you get the lastest changes all users must do a hard refresh in their web browsers. Usually clicking on refresh 5 times in a row will force an update.

As Rob said, your comments on the changes, and possible proposals for other changes will be welcome

Reactions: Thanks 6


----------



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

That looks amazing guys. I am starting to feel a tad useless here hehe. Very nice. I assume rob changed the buttons text?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (21/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> That looks amazing guys. I am starting to feel a tad useless here hehe. Very nice. I assume rob changed the buttons text?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hahaha, you are the 2nd level support for the forum @Gizmo - definitely far from useless.

Actually I changed the button

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (21/4/14)

"Thank you spam" Hehe! The work is greatly appreciated guys. Cheers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (21/4/14)

And I love prevalent change to "vaporisers". A step forward I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

More Smiles also implemented

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

????????????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (21/4/14)




----------



## Alex (21/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (21/4/14)

*gets ready for a barrage of smileys*

 <-- This little twerp is using a stinky!


----------



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

Don't show in Tapatalk tho 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Nice one Gizarama!


----------



## vaalboy (21/4/14)

I just  this board!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zodiac (21/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Don't show in Tapatalk tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yeah, would be nice if it showed in Tapatalk.


----------



## Silver (21/4/14)

Well done guys. 

The changes are looking great. 

The team approach to the admins and mods is starting to work very well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (21/4/14)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/4/14)

Skype smilies. 

I  love them all!


----------



## shabbar (21/4/14)

awesome stuff guys


----------



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

Flag icon of where user is from based on IP Address implemented.


----------



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

Oh and automated Pinger service, that pings search engines on any new content from the website, should increase traffic. Thats more backend stuff, but would let you guys know abouts it anyway

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Flag icon of where user is from based on IP Address implemented.


How does this work?
EDIT: Please ignore, saw the little flag below our avatars. Great.


----------



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

It will also be helpful in picking up spammers. As soon as they login you will see which country they from.. If they not from South Africa there 80% chance they spammers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Flag icon of where user is from based on IP Address implemented.



Awesome! The Dream Team have had a busy Easter weekend!


----------



## Tom (21/4/14)

one more request: the possibility to mark individual threads as read

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Tom said:


> one more request: the possibility to mark individual threads as read



If you go into a specific thread and then select Mark Forums read it gives you the option for ALL or just that thread! Does that help?


----------



## Tom (21/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you go into a specific thread and then select Mark Forums read it gives you the option for ALL or just that thread! Does that help?


Nope.... i can only see 'all', but that is also not inside the thread, its on the overview. inside i do not get any mark read options


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Tom said:


> Nope.... i can only see 'all', but that is also not inside the thread, its on the overview. inside i do not get any mark read options



OK maybe only available to me... 

Will keep this on the list of things to do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (21/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK maybe only available to me...
> 
> Will keep this on the list of things to do!


please, there were a few requests from members already. its going to be a handy feature for the ones who cannot follow all threads anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Tom said:


> please, there were a few requests from members already. its going to be a handy feature for the ones who cannot follow all threads anymore



No argument from me... I think it's a need to have. Especially when the metal heads post headache material in the Song of the Day thread!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Flag icon of where user is from based on IP Address implemented.



Well done @Gizmo for the country flag and the search engine pinger.


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> It will also be helpful in picking up spammers. As soon as they login you will see which country they from.. If they not from South Africa there 80% chance they spammers


@Gizmo your poor little flag is confused but i know exactly why ... he he

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/14)

Lol @Rowan Francis -


----------

